# ipod Touch avec clavier QWERTY ?



## illicoo (15 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

y a t-il un inconvénient a acheter un ipod touch (USA) avec un clavier QWERTY ?
merci de partager votre experience ?

illicoo


----------



## Gwen (16 Mai 2008)

aucun puisque si tu choisis le français comme langue il passera automatiquement en AZERTY.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2008)

Je crois qu'il possible de changer de clavier indépendamment de la langue 

edit : je confirme


----------



## rsjb (21 Mai 2008)

Mon Ipod touch est arrivé direct des US par une copine.

Je l'ai déballé, branché à mon PC, et tout s'est AUTOMATIQUEMENT configuré en français. Aucun souci, rien à faire du tout. 
Ensuite, tu peux changer la langue, donc le clavier.


----------

